# British Cycling window sticker



## winjim (6 Dec 2015)

Anybody want it? It's going in the bin otherwise.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Dec 2015)

Go on then. I'll put it in the car to wind up cabbies.


----------



## winjim (6 Dec 2015)

PM me your address and I'll stick it in the post.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Dec 2015)

PM sent.


----------

